# DELL OPTIPLEX 755 and MATROX G450 MMS QUAD video card problem



## malaspina (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a DELL OPTIPLEX 755 computer and I installed a MATROX G450 MMS QUAD video card in the PCI slot, this card can manage up to 4 monitors. I am having this error at windows startup that says there is a conflict with some of the video adapters of the video card and disabled them, I only can see 2 monitors working and the other 2 are shutdown. In the windows device manager I can see that 2 of the 4 video instances of the MATROX G450 video card have a yellow warning sign and are disabled with and error code 43. I already installed the latest driver for the MATROX video card and the latest bios for the DELL OPTIPLEX and still no luck. Can anyone help me ?. My goal is to be able to have all the 4 monitors working with my DELL OPTIPLEX 755.

I am running 2GB RAM, WINDOWS VISTA BUSINNESS SP1 and DELL OPTIPLEX 755 MINITOWER COMPUTER.

Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Is your BIOS set to use your PCI as Init Display?
If you have onboard video/graphics then this may not be the case. You may also have some older video drivers left on your system.
Check your Programs and Features in Control Panel to ensure you have uninstalled any previous display drivers and it's software.

If you do have the previous drivers still installed, you will need to uninstall ALL display drivers and software, restart and reinstall your Matrox ones.


----------



## malaspina (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you for response. I did as instructed but still no luck. There is some drivers/resources conflict. _Is it possible that this video card is not compatible with this computer ?. _Just wondering ....

If any more ideas please send them my way.

Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I doubt the video card is incompatible, but I'm interested in the conflicts you have.
Any details?


----------



## malaspina (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, I am at my office right now, I will send you more details later today to see if we can sort this out together. I have a screen picture of the windows device manager and the error report that Windows Vista provides. 

Talk to you later.

Thank you.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

May as well go through the easy stuff first....
Did you install the card in a PCI Slot and not the PCI-express?

From Microsoft:-
Code 43 - Recommended resolution:
One of the drivers controlling the device notified the operating system that the device failed in some manner. For more information about how to diagnose the problem, see the hardware documentation. 
Or on the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard.

Did the error show up as soon as you installed the card, and with only one monitor attached?
If you actually have 4 monitors attached, did you install one at a time and restart after each one?


----------



## malaspina (Jul 23, 2008)

Problem solved !, I just needed to setup all the matrox video adapters (the 4 instances) using the Matrox PowerDesk software then I dissabled the Intel Q35 Express Chipset Family video controler that is not compatible with the Matrox G450 Multi-Monitor controler and that´s it.!!!, No more problems, I already have my 4 monitors working OK with my DELL OPTIPLEX 755.!!. Please look at the picture attached.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Glad to hear you've got it sorted. Well Done....Bravo!


----------

